# flat aluminum angle bracket?



## music321 (May 29, 2012)

Is there such thing as a flat aluminum angle bracket? Just to clarify, by this I mean a bracket with the flat faces in the same plane. I've been searching online and haven't found any. Thanks.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*maybe ...*

You will have a hard time finding an aluminum bracket that lays flat. Most are made of steel and are meant to used at 90 degrees to support a shelf or brace a cabinet corner. Here's what you are describing, but it's made from steel:


----------



## SB_Wood (Sep 18, 2015)

Aluminum T-slot structures sometimes need brackets like you describe. I believe the ones from "80/20" are aluminum unless they say otherwise. You are very limited in size options if you go this route. The smallest 80/20 has will be for their 10 series (1" nominal base measurement for the profile), so the bracket legs are just under 1" wide with holes on 1" centers. It can get pricey quick. Why do you want aluminum?

https://8020.net/shop/4081.html
https://8020.net/shop/4080.html
https://8020.net/shop/4152.html


----------

